# Did Great Classical Composers Learn from Others All their Lives?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you think the top 100 composers learned from others all their lives?

Any interesting examples of this?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> Do you think the top 100 composers learned from others all their lives?
> 
> Any interesting examples of this?


Definitely. It's one of the defining traits of a great creative mind that it can absorb and utilize in fresh ways ideas from elsewhere. Composers never stop studying the work of their predecessors and sometimes their contemporaries.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

regenmusic said:


> Do you think the top 100 composers learned from others all their lives?
> 
> Any interesting examples of this?


An interesting example would be someone who never learned from anybody, and _magically _spawned music in his head.

I am sure every single composer in the top 100 was/is a walking encyclopaedia of music.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Once you become addicted to organizing sound and silence, you automatically become curious as to how others have organized sound and silence. It's been a characteristic I have observed in every composer that I have personally known.


----------

